# Acoustic Guitar Music



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I've always listened to a lot of acoustic guitarists of all styles over the years. Some of my favorites are Leo Kottke, John Fahey, Bruce Cockburn, Bert Jansch, Phil Keaggy, Brooks Williams, Harvey Reid, Tony Rice, Steve Tibbetts, and recently I discovered the German duo Martin Kolbe/Ralf Illenberger. A couple of great albums from the late 70s. Who are some of your favorite players?


----------



## hawgdriver (Nov 11, 2011)

Ok, I've liked David Bromberg, Edgar Cruz, Milos, Paco De Lucia, y Rodrigo y Gabriela to name a few.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I listened to Paco quite a bit in the 80s. Solo Quiero Caminar is a favorite. I went to see Bromberg play a few years back. He sounded a bit rusty. I think he was in retirement too long.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

for me robert pete williams is a genius, my favorite guitarist ever. He was considered incredibly strange even by people like Captain beefheart and John Fahey (and i think it means a lot). His style is completely original, a sort of free blues but this description doesn't justice to the intensity of his music.









D'Gary, an incredible african virtuoso and another guitarist with a guitar style that is absolutely original (skip the first forty seconds to see him playing)


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I liked Jon Weber's and Dan Hicks' playing on the early Hot Licks stuff. Also Ry Cooder, Stephen Stills and some of the old delta bluesmen - Bukka White, Blind Willie Johnson, Charlie Patton...


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

John Fahey and Ry Cooder have both been mentioned already so I'll add Robbie Basho, Jack Rose and Mississippi John Hurt


----------



## misterjones (Oct 9, 2007)

Back in the late 1970s, I tagged along with some friends going to a George Benson concert. I wasn't much of a Benson fan then - I didn't see the appeal of his hit Breezin' - nor am I today. But opening for Benson was Larry Coryell, performing solo. I had never seen or heard a guy playing an acoustic guitar so fast and jazzy (and accurately). I was greatly impressed. As far as I was concerned, he was the highlight of the evening.

A few years ago, Coryell came to mind again for some reason, and I thought I would seek out some early solo acoustic performances on CD. I was amazed that there weren't any available . . . at least officially. Fortunately, there was a great concert available at Sugarmegs. Coryell impresses now just as he did then.

If you would like to listen, go to sugarmegs.org and search for "Larry Coryell solo acoustic". I think the 1976 Clark University concert is the one I'm thinking of.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Tim Reynold's and Paco De Lucia are two of my favorites. I recently discovered Earl Klugh who is also quite good:


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

My favorite non-classical acoustic guitarists played bluegrass - Tony Rice among them. Clearly not the genre focused on in this thread, so never mind.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

misterjones said:


> Back in the late 1970s, I tagged along with some friends going to a George Benson concert. I wasn't much of a Benson fan then - I didn't see the appeal of his hit Breezin' - nor am I today. But opening for Benson was Larry Coryell, performing solo. I had never seen or heard a guy playing an acoustic guitar so fast and jazzy (and accurately). I was greatly impressed. As far as I was concerned, he was the highlight of the evening.
> 
> A few years ago, Coryell came to mind again for some reason, and I thought I would seek out some early solo acoustic performances on CD. I was amazed that there weren't any available . . . at least officially. Fortunately, there was a great concert available at Sugarmegs. Coryell impresses now just as he did then.
> 
> If you would like to listen, go to sugarmegs.org and search for "Larry Coryell solo acoustic". I think the 1976 Clark University concert is the one I'm thinking of.


I like Coryell a lot as well. Here is a great video of Coryell performing with two other pretty good () players:






*Keep watching pts II and III this vid is mostly Paco soloing


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Lotta pink goin' on there.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Hilltroll72 said:


> My favorite non-classical acoustic guitarists played bluegrass - Tony Rice among them. Clearly not the genre focused on in this thread, so never mind.


Hey, I love Tony Rice! I spent countless hours listening to his Rounder albums. He's a bit more sophisticated and jazzier than traditional bluegrass guitarists, and that's why I love his playing.

I have a bunch of Coryell albums too. The acoustic albums he made with Philip Catherine have been reissued on CD. Twin House, and Splendid.

Another favorite is John McLaughlin's Belo Horizonte. This is a band album with John playing acoustic. He made a couple of excellent orchestral albums as well.


----------



## hawgdriver (Nov 11, 2011)

norman bates: wow. you got some good taste.


----------



## misterjones (Oct 9, 2007)

Nothing like a good guitar evangelist to get the juices flowing . . .


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Gary Davis and Son House. They never could decide whether to serve the devil or the lord. lol!


----------



## ksargent (Feb 8, 2012)

Richard Thompson, Fahey, Gary Davis, John Renborn, the late Bert Jansch, Davy Graham, Laurence Juber for his Beatles arrangements, Al Petteway especially for his DADGAD arrangements. These are all fingerstyle players - I don't listen to a lot of flat pickers, but there are some great players in that genre as well.


----------

